# eastern bikes reaper ????



## freerider_95 (22. April 2011)

Hey,
ich will mir ein neues bmx zulegen und da wollte ich mal fragen ob das eastern bikes reaper gut ist ?? und wo der unterschied zu dem axis liegt weil das sieht auch sehr gut aus !! vom rahmen her würde mir aber das reaper mehr gefallen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## cooky (23. April 2011)

eastern ist müll

kauf dir das wtp trust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (23. April 2011)

Wow, das ist mal eine begründete Aussage.


----------



## freerider_95 (23. April 2011)

aber echt kanste vill sagen warum eastern müll is wäre echt nett


----------



## RISE (23. April 2011)

Mein Eastern Reaper Rahmen war nicht nur 1a verarbeitet sondern auch sonst absolut problemfrei. Allerdings war es damals auch kein Rahmen vom Komplettrad. Die kann man schon fahren, nur muss man die flache Scooteroptik mögen.


----------



## freerider_95 (23. April 2011)

Ahh das is schon besser !! aber von den parts her und so wie is den das reaper !! ich hab nämlich keine ahnung was bei bmx gut ist und was nicht !! das einzige was mich sehr anspricht sind die 10,7 kilo


----------



## __Felix__ (24. April 2011)

Wobei du in dem Preisrahmen auch mehr kriegen könntest wie z.B. mein diesjähriger Komplettbikefavorit: das Stereo Flash, 9,8 kilo wenn ich mich nicht irre, nur cromo, nice kurbeln, female Nabe vorne....


----------



## DirtJoshi (24. April 2011)

Das flash ist mM sehr viel besser als das reaper.


----------



## vollepullebmx (25. April 2011)

die 2011er Eastern Modelle sind schon sehr gut geworden kann man kaufen


----------



## freerider_95 (26. April 2011)

ja denk ich auch also nochmal danke werde mir vill schon des reaper kaufen 1-2 neue teile und des teil geht ab..... 
letzte frage noch in matt schwarz mit schwulem lila oder in matt grau mit kack braun.... aber natürlich dann breakless sieht eh besser aus


----------



## __Felix__ (26. April 2011)

Brakeless, würd ich am anfang noch lassen, fahr erst mal nur mit bremse, bis du merkst das du dinge wie fakie, tailtaps etc auch ohne bremse kannst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider_95 (26. April 2011)

ja gut hätte ich warsch au gemacht aber thx..
nur welche farbe grau kommt geiler oder


----------



## vollepullebmx (26. April 2011)

freerider_95 schrieb:


> ja gut hätte ich warsch au gemacht aber thx..
> nur welche farbe grau kommt geiler oder



grau ist geil


----------



## __Felix__ (26. April 2011)

ich find das schwarze besser, aber das ist geschmackssache


----------



## RISE (27. April 2011)

In grau wirkt das Rad deutlich zeitloser. Lila ist eben einfallslos und 2003, aber eben immernoch beliebt.


----------



## __Felix__ (27. April 2011)

aber mal abgesehen von den lila felgen, die sich lackieren lassen, hat er dann ein schwarzes rad, was noch zeitloser ist als grau, und besser aussieht, außerdem passen zu schwarz mehr farben als zu rot...


----------

